# Yippee!! I went t0 the Dentist



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

(patting myself 0n the back) Allrighty, I finally went t0 the dentist after s0 many years 0f av0iding it!

I kept preparing myself f0r h0w excellent it w0uld make me feel t0 take care 0f it... ( just get it d0ne) instead 0f all the w0rry about *n0t *taking care 0f it. < d0es that make sense?>

An unhealthy m0uth is gr0unds f0r an unhealthy pers0n
It is s0 imp0rtant t0 my 0verall health and well being!

I'm s0 pr0ud 0f myself f0r being str0ng and n0w I feel really c0nfident ab0ut my smile!

Any0ne else 0ut there that has a fear 0f seeing y0ur dentist, it's really imp0rtant f0r y0ur health.

I told my hygienist, If I can g0 zip lining then I can g0 t0 the dentist!..... This actually sparked a great c0nv0 with her cause she wants t0 try!!

I kn0w it can be very scary and make y0u feel s0 uneasy, trust me, N0w that I'm all d0ne ( and I had t0 get 2 filings and r00t planing and scaling d0ne)... I can't believe I made such a big deal 0f...... n0thing but my fear. Say n0 t0 y0ur fear!!

This is als0 the first time 0n s.a.s. I have started my 0wn new thread!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well done to you!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

That is so awesome that you were able to go see your dentist. :boogie 

Perhaps I'll need to do the same for myself, I've got a very sensative mouth and only reason I avoid mine is its become more and more painful for me to have them work on my teeth. Nothing really to do with SA but getting myself on a plan with another dentist IS something I'm stressing over... will find courage to tackle that one of these days soon :b. 

Yay for your first thread on here as well.


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

le0nardess and ~Jessie~..... Thank Y0u f0r taking the time t0 read and resp0nd t0 my p0st 
Jessie can they just numb y0u? That's what I had d0ne and I br0ught my music s0 I c0uld put myself s0mewhere else. Best 0f Luck!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I need to go back...haven't been in a few years...well, about 6? maybe. I was 17 and was super scared then. They pulled a tooth and I got five fillings. May have to go back soon due to a wisdom tooth possibly coming in :roll Anyway, congrats. Very glad for you. Also, everytime you capitalize 'o' in your posts, it yells in my head :lol Very strange sounding effect.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

great stuff... going myself soon..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome work! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Hell0!!! Thank Y0u every0ne f0r y0ur kind w0rds!

illaymedown.... a t00th pulled and 5 filings, yikes! G00d f0r y0u f0r d0ing it!
I have a f0ll0w up appt. in a m0nth and I have a feeling we will be discussing the rem0val 0f my Wisd0m teeth t00. The darn part ab0ut it, I already went thr0ugh the pain 0f cutting 3 0f them in... s0 I have 1 left that is w0rking 0n busting thr0ugh. I was h0ping I c0uld keep the 0nes I earned  we shall see! Best wishes f0r y0ur dental visit!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

great job happy to hear it. i like your writing too^_^


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Nah, I doubt I'll be going to the dentist anytime soon....especially with all the doctor bills I've been wracking up lately. Besides, it isn't bothering me as of the moment thankfully.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

I did too! I hadn't been to a dentist for at least 6 years, and kept procrastinating finding one because of fear of making phone calls and such. I started to get bad pain in my molars and I assumed the worst, and finally made myself find some dentists with email addresses.  I emailed them and got responses, and made an appointment with one. Eventually I had to call to confirm the appointment, but I did it and followed through. I went in for the first time in years, assuming I'd need fillings etc, and the dentist said "You couldn't have more perfect teeth." Yay! Now they're going to call in a few months for another checkup, and I think I'll be totally fine going in. It was just the initial contact, especially the phone calls, that I feared.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats!  I got to go to the dentist soon too I've been avoiding it for a while.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

eclectic melotic said:


> le0nardess and ~Jessie~..... Thank Y0u f0r taking the time t0 read and resp0nd t0 my p0st
> *Jessie can they just numb y0u? *That's what I had d0ne and I br0ught my music s0 I c0uld put myself s0mewhere else. Best 0f Luck!


They can and have done that before and it seemed worse afterwards when it wore off. My dentist isn't the best person to see, I have a ton of work to be done on my mouth that he has been avoiding for years which is why I want to switch to another dentist. I'm not on any plan now so haven't been seeing my dentist for awhile which has been fine by me lol

I need my jaw re-aligned, probably a bunch of fillings in the back of my mouth and maybe some teeth back there pulled as the back of my mouth is pretty horrible and painful for me. It just is not a pleasant experience and I didn't mean to turn your thread into something else.

I will keep that music suggestion in mind for when I do finally go see a dentist, be it my current one who I believe doesn't like me as his patient(he did send me to another one a long time ago, only to return after that dentist had to retire) OR a new dentist that will actually listen to me.

Good luck with the wisdom teeth situation, I think it will go well for you


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

Your bicuspids must be so proud, they're smiling with joy!! Nice work!

I've been putting off a trip to the dentist for way too long. Let's hope this thread inspires me.


----------



## organicwildroot (Jul 24, 2009)

I just had several visits to the dentist. I didn't mind. They were very nice people. I use to have a Coca-Cola addiction so I had to have a root canal, a few fillings and I still have to go back and have a few back teeth pulled. I reached my credit limit on my health card so I have to pay it off before I can go back. They said I was the most mellow person they ever had to work on. I've been to so many different dentist throughout my life, I kind of look forward to seeing them but it really sucks on the finances.


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Every0ne! I have been a stranger ar0und SAS.
I had my f0ll0w up at the dentist and it was great and I feel W0nderful ab0ut it!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats great!! Congratulations!

I avoided dental work for 7 years and am paying for it big time now. You made the right choice!!


----------

